
Best RPGs of 2012-2016 - throwaway1892
http://www.rpgcodex.net/content.php?id=10535
======
throwaway1892
I just liked the various graphs used in the article, so I wanted to share
that.

As for the rest of the site or the thread discussing the result, I don't think
you'll miss much by not wading further.

